# Looking for Sub in Northwestern NJ



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I am looking for a reliable sub that will service my accounts in the event that I cant or my only truck breaks down. This happened once last year and I had no one in place as backup. Im located in Sparta and the accounts are in Sparta and Newton. Anyone who is interested let me know and I will give you more info. Thanks Mike


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I really need a backup...bump...


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

How many accounts are there?


----------



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

Mike - would be willing to talk to you about your accounts. PM your information so we can talk. I am about 20 minutes from you.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

There are 5 Commercial small for most part and Six residential driveways. Thanks Mike (ironsales just PM ed you)


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

ironsales;598371 said:


> Mike - would be willing to talk to you about your accounts. PM your information so we can talk. I am about 20 minutes from you.[/QUOI
> 
> I was setting up a date to look at my accounts for subbing just in case of a breakdown with this guy. This is another guy that simply wont answer his phone or return my calls.:angry: (ironsales) Anyone know him?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hes from Sucassuna in Morris county NJ. anyone know another number I can reach him at? Im still looking for a sub in Sparta, NJ. 

Mike


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

bump...still need a sub.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Any luck yet,I was hoping someone a little closer to you would step up, if not I might be able to help.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Gerry125;636139 said:


> Any luck yet,I was hoping someone a little closer to you would step up, if not I might be able to help.


Nothing yet. It was looking promising with ironsales from sucassuna in morris county. We got to the point were he was going to look over my accounts visually before he accepted. After three weeks of me calling him back and leaving several massages he never got back to me. This guy is rediculous. But im moving on. You would be a life saver if you could help. Your really not that far away from me.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

JeepPlow18;636229 said:


> Nothing yet. It was looking promising with ironsales from sucassuna in morris county. We got to the point were he was going to look over my accounts visually before he accepted. After three weeks of me calling him back and leaving several massages he never got back to me. This guy is rediculous. But im moving on. You would be a life saver if you could help. Your really not that far away from me.


PM your # and I will call you tomorrow


----------



## jamesfricchione (Nov 16, 2008)

*for jeepplow*

wesportwesportwesportwesport


JeepPlow18;636229 said:


> dear jeepplow - i am located around 30 miles from newton and willing to help. i have heavy and small equipment. email me so we could talk [email protected]. thanks


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

jamesfricchione;637653 said:


> wesportwesportwesportwesport
> 
> 
> JeepPlow18;636229 said:
> ...


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Mike if you ever need hand just call me. Im the guy that bought your wetern salter earlier in the year. 

Chuck
(973) 332 - 0734


----------

